# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Coricle Tent

## erunkiswldrnssurvival

this video shows you how to build a coricle out of grape vines and a tent it floats great and can save your life.

----------


## huntermj

I have to say awesome job and thanks for taking the the time to video it for us.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

thanks huntermj. there are various methods of building a boat, but the flexable vine offers the best possible bend and structural strength. i have tried several different woods all were brittle or needed to be shaved down to allow bending.with the vines its cut it, bend it, cover it , and the boat is ready to use.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty cool.  Well done Erunk.

----------


## BENESSE

All I can say is WOW, and thank you for caring enough to document this.
The paddle itself is awesome. Simple and ingenious. Never would have thought about making it that way in all my living days.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i am afraid to delete any of my attachment photos because of the documentation potential that they have (you know in my older thread posts') so i wish that our attachment photo file size limits were more than 4.0 MB total...

----------


## Winter

Pretty good stuff there man.

----------


## Rick

You never cease to amaze me with the information you have and the skills you have developed. You can come up with stuff like the power bow that no one has ever heard of. This tent/boat out of grape vine is a good example, too. Keep them coming. I had to give you some rep for this. Very nice job.

----------


## flatlander88

That was neat! Thanks for posting it.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i worry about not living long enough to pass on every thing that i know and do. ( not that i am in bad health there is nothing physicaly wrong with me). i have so many topics yet to cover. and i have a house full of girls too, they arent as "Woodsy" as i am. i apreaceiate your interest, i would like to thank everyone. Gene

----------


## BENESSE

Don't give up on the girls, Gene. I was a late bloomer.

----------


## Rick

Gene, sadly, we all will. If I could just sit down with dad for a couple of days and have him tell me everything just one more time. Woulda, coulda, shoulda.

----------


## Willie

that is pretty darn cool. thanks for the video.


Willie

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Gene, sadly, we all will. If I could just sit down with dad for a couple of days and have him tell me everything just one more time. Woulda, coulda, shoulda.


    the most valuable thing that we dont think about until "after the fact". thanks for that Rick.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

here is a photo of the coricle after i readjusted the tent and added a more stable bottom in it and i carved a paddle out of a black walnut log.

coricle 018.jpg

----------


## Cousin-IT

> i worry about not living long enough to pass on every thing that i know and do. ( not that i am in bad health there is nothing physicaly wrong with me). i have so many topics yet to cover. and i have a house full of girls too, they arent as "Woodsy" as i am. i apreaceiate your interest, i would like to thank everyone. Gene


......well that's simple. adopt me!  :Big Grin:

----------

